
Google to open artificial intelligence lab in Princeton - rbanffy
https://www.princeton.edu/news/2018/12/18/google-open-artificial-intelligence-lab-princeton-and-collaborate-university
======
mlevental
look I get it - ivies attract best and brightest and the incentive structure
for businesses is such that things like this make sense (as a recruitment
tool) but why not drop this kind of program on a good-not-ivy state school?
there are so many to pick from (um Ann arbor, ut Austin, UF, stonybrook, CUNY,
etc). it's just strikes me as very similar to wealthy donors donating back to
ivies - like c'mon what is marginal utility of that.

~~~
defen
Princeton has an extremely strong mathematics department (possibly the best in
the world) plus the IAS is nearby. Perhaps they are looking for close
collaboration with pure mathematicians? My understanding is that there are not
very strong theoretical underpinnings to most of the machine learning
techniques in use today.

~~~
auntienomen
Indeed, the IAS has an upcoming program on machine learning.

~~~
cilefen
The IAS program is underway since 2017
[http://www.math.ias.edu/theoretical_machine_learning](http://www.math.ias.edu/theoretical_machine_learning)

~~~
auntienomen
Yes, although the special one year program (with lots of shorter term guests)
doesn't kick off until 2019.

------
savrajsingh
There are some cool well-funded startups with offices in Princeton. Shoot.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Also, Bloomberg.

~~~
xxpor
Ewing != Princeton, despite the marketing efforts of "princeton south".

~~~
akhilcacharya
The address of the building is literally Princeton within city limits
(according to Google Maps). Ewing is a bit too far. You might be thinking of
the data center, though to be quite honest I don't remember where it is.

~~~
lachm
Though it has a Princeton address, the offices are really within the
Montgomery city limits.

